# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > Kudo3D Titan 1 >  Some High Resolution Prints from the Titan 1

## Eddie

These are truly amazing.  Check out the resolutions.


XY: 26 microns, Z: 50 microns

XY: 26 microns, Z: 50 microns
XY: 37 microns, Z: 25 microns
XY: 37 microns, Z: 25 microns

----------

